# Need Help Finding Dog Box



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

What does everyone recommend as far as a dog box? I'd like a 1-hole box/ toolbox for the truck. Crossover style with storage for dog stuff atop the hole and a toolbox storage on the other side. Do they exist? What do y'all recommend? Feel free to make any recommendations even if its something im not looking for. Your experiences with these boxes are as important as what i'd like in a box.

The truck is a 2005 F250

Matt


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I would get in touch with Kev Booth at www.outofcache.net

He is first class and his work is second to none. He will build anythign you want. He is not done until you are happy. Travis


----------



## BearBeatsAll (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a link to another forum.

It isnt a tool box too but its a dog box pretty good lookin.

http://www.ducksouth.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=17887


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

When I do get a box, do y'all recommend I rhino line it. Im planning on lining the truck bed in black.

Would it be too hot in there??


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

Any other suggestions?? I still havent bought a box and I havent recieved much info online. Im expecting to get a box pretty soon.


----------



## heavyhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I have Line-x in my truck bed and doesn't seem to affect the dog box in any way. I would not recommend lining the outside of the box, the black color will absorb too much heat, IMO.

As far as a box is concerned, I could not be happier with the service and quality that I got from DLux Dog Box. Jeremiah is top notcha dn does really nice work.

Grant


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

whats the website address?


----------



## oakcreeklabs (May 13, 2005)

www.dogbox.com


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

I have Line-X and find that it actually feels cooler to the touch than the original paint. Even in the direct sun


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

Still havent found a box for my dog. 

I got line-x sprayed on the bed of my truck. Has anyone had the gloss coat sprayed on over the base?


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Deerskin*

Matt,

In your neck of the woods I would look @ Deerskin Mfg.. Most Pros in Tex. have Deerskin Trailers and Chasis Mount Boxes.. A couple of things to keep in mind when buying a dog box, especially down where you are at:

1. Insulated (Keep your dog cool)
2. Good cross ventilation.
3. A good exhaust fan to pull heat out of the box.

I hope this helps some.

Rich


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Also, look at Ainley (they are in IA). My husband just drove up to IA this past week to pick up our new 3 hole. This is our 2nd Ainley and we really like the quality in these boxes. Ron & Jane Ainley are super people to work with on your box - our's was a "custom" made box and they took a lot of time and effort in making sure the specs were right.

www.ainleykennels.com


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

Thanks y'all. I appreciate your help. I'll look into these ideas. 

Matt


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have a couple of boxes from Cline and they are great. Check out his site he might have what your looking for and if not give them a call as they call custom build if needed.



http://www.clineline.com/index_files/dogboxes.htm


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Matt,
I stumbled onto this website today and thought maybe this is what you were looking for. It is a sweet looking crossover box that you can make into a 1 or 2 hole dog box or you can convert the whole thing into a toolbox. It has ventilation and just about anything a guy could want in a crossover style box. Here's the link.

www.huntnhaul.com


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Ill check it out ASAP. Im at work right now


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

That box is perfect and it looks awesome. I like how it can be converted. I dont know abou the price though?? I dont think the wife would let me do 1400 plus shipping for a box  Hmm... I gotta find a way :twisted:


----------



## Patrick S (Oct 1, 2003)

*Nice box*

Checked out the huntnhaul box as well and it looks pretty good. Sent them an e-mail for dimension of the dog box and it is 60"W X 22"D X 19.5" Tall.

If you put two dogs in their they each would have 30" X 22" X 19.5". What size of dog would you feel comfortable putting in there?


Patrick


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Pat,

The holes in my trailer were 48"d by 23" w x 22" h if that is some perspective for you.

I just ordered a 2 dog box from Mountain Top ......sweet. holes will be 
40"d x 23" w x 24" h. plenty for any size dog and Boomer and Harlee are not big dogs either, as you know.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

I would look into deerskin they do incredible work.... Another manufacture that is semi local is premier... they are out of tulsa and make alot of custom units.... I have a 8 hole trailer from them and have been happy with it... Theyll build watever you want.. The good thing is The owner is local to dfw actually in manfield, tx... Not sure but i bet he would be willing to bring it to you if you had one made from premier


----------

